# Need a Driver for 30' Tomorrow....



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

We have a guy that owns a 30' Proline that wants to do an overniter to Boomvang, leaving 12-1pm tomorrow from Surfside Marina (returning Sunday afternoon) and he needs someone to drive his boat. We have a filmed trip with www.huntsleepfish.com and can't drive for him. If interested, you must be on the www.fishingforheroes.com boat list or we need to know you personally. We will not accept anyone we do not know or anyone that thinks this is a joke. If you would like to do this and want more info, PM me or CajunBob NOW.

Darlene


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Whoever is trying to reach me, please go to www.fishingforheroes.com and click on the "Contact Us" button. This is a gimme trip. I know I have a PM, but can't view it...HURRY. 

Darlene


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Im your man Darlene..
I pm'd ya and went to your page and sent a message

I aint asked momma yet, she's asleep, but, she and I both will crew for ya friend

Hog
​


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Check your PM's...you got one!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

How did the trip go?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

It was a great trip. The owner of the boat got his first YFT and is ready to go again. Thanks Jimmy


----------

